# Shallow Betta Tank?



## Godmadefish (May 25, 2010)

I really would like to get a tank for my betta that is really long, but also very shallow, I'm thinking about 7 inches tall. Has this been done?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Petco has a long, 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank. It is very long, and shallow. The PetCo website is down for maintenance right now, though.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

That would be the tank I have. It measures 24L x 8W x 9H. It has a base, a lid and a light with a meh filtration system that you can replace or forego altogether if you intend to run al natural. Nice tank, I am ready to bust out with a biggger version now! My office may turn into a cypress swamp if my wife does not get a handle on me soon!

Here is my tank spam I posted eariler today. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63629


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I think a long shallow tank is a great idea if you can find one. It really mimics the betta's natural habitat in expansive shallow rice paddys.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the shape of your tank, Demon...Your decorations are really nice, too.


----------



## Godmadefish (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've been looking online but can't find anything. The Petco one is nice, but I'm thinking a bit longer and 2 or 3 inches shallower, glass maybe? I just think that would be neat. I'd probably have to make it at this rate. Maybe I should start up a business of them, become an entrepreneur, and retire independently wealthy at my ripe old age of 22.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use plastic tubs for breeding....they're pretty shallow and cheap.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Pekemon, this may lead me to a larger version but along the same lines. I like the idea of a more shallow tank. Being from Florida, if you have visited any of the springs or state parks you get the idea. It will change, I am not thrilled with the plants and there will be some tweaking but I like the premise of it so far. 

Godmadefish, I visited a couple of sites where you can have your tank custom made. I would advise against less than the 9 inches. It will not give you a lot of room to add decorations. Remember you are adding an inch or more of substrate and when you add items like the driftwood you may run into some issues. Even some plants may outgrow a shallow tank quickly. There are a host of issues to consider including your filtration, will the tank be tall enough for most filters and on and on. I personally would opt for a 12 inch and leave myself the extra room for a nicer piece of wood and I would have added more substrate sloping it more. Also I would have liked it with a little more depth but that is for the next tank!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Godmadefish said:


> Yeah, I've been looking online but can't find anything. The Petco one is nice, but I'm thinking a bit longer and 2 or 3 inches shallower, glass maybe? I just think that would be neat. I'd probably have to make it at this rate. Maybe I should start up a business of them, become an entrepreneur, and retire independently wealthy at my ripe old age of 22.


Well the shallowness is easily adjustable by the amount of water you decide to add.


----------

